# OT - Greman Beers



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Grandfather Loves Beer.
Wants a "Really Good" German Beer for Christmas.

What would YOU Pick???


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Where's Gremany?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Right between Blegium and Autsria.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Dyslexically speaking, that is.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The Gremen modelers use Geerblies to detail their models after consuming massive amounts of bree, er beer, er bere. :hiccup:


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

Things That Are Downright IMPOSSIBLE to Say When You're Drunk: Thanks, but I don't want to have sex; Nope, no more booze for
me; Sorry, but you're not really my type; Good evening, officer,
isn't it lovely out tonight? Oh, I just couldn't-no one wants
to hear me sing!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

As a beer lover with many years experience I would suggest that you skip Germany and head for Belgium or Czechoslovakia for a more rewarding experience. However if you simply must have something Germanic then this site has a mine of information...just enter "germany" in the search box...they even list beer shops worldwide

http://www.bottledbeer.co.uk/


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

...or enter "Gremany" just for fun. :lol:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

a few years back a friend was just returning home from hie posting in berlin, and stopped by for a visit. he brough with him some beer from a berlin area brewery, shofferhoffer heiffen-weisen. "its beer jim, but not as we know it." it was so smooth, not a trace of bitterness, with a flavor that can only be described as buttery. it was unlike any beer i had had before or since. i have tried other import heifen-weisens, but haven't found anything that tasted like the shofferhoffer.

i have since stopped drinking and am a member of a.a., but if a bottle of this particular brand came across my path, i'd be sorely tempted.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

MMMMMM........ Two come to mind if you can find them. Dapple bach and krystal weisen.Dapple bach is a very stout dark beer,Krystal weisen is a "light" beer so to speak...both have in the neighborhood of 15-20% alcohol by volume.both are extremly tasty!!!Of course if you were to find these two in the states the alcohol would be in the 5% range.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Htanks Ofr Hte Nifo!


D'Oh!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Phew!......I'm glit Im noot the only dud here that doos that :tongue:


----------

